

Jim Clark: The Comeback Billionaire Who Bet On Apple - agnuku
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2012/03/08/jim-clark-the-comeback-billionaire-who-bet-on-apple/

======
sheff
One of my favourite tech entrepreneurs.

If any of you haven't read Michael Lewis's "The New New Thing" (
[http://www.amazon.com/New-Thing-Silicon-Valley-
Story/dp/0393...](http://www.amazon.com/New-Thing-Silicon-Valley-
Story/dp/0393048136) ) its a great book about Jim Clark and the dotcom boom.

~~~
angersock
That book is an excellent read, and has some interesting insights about
boardroom shenanigans if memory serves. Also, his yacht is pretty badass.

~~~
masonhensley
Uh, ya.. yatch: [http://www.yachtforums.com/forums/royal-huisman-
yacht/3738-r...](http://www.yachtforums.com/forums/royal-huisman-
yacht/3738-review-royal-huismans-athena.html)

------
xal
I respect that:

The 67-year-old father of a newborn baby girl is taking things a bit easier
these days, spending his time on his yacht, Athena, writing code and
programming all things Apple.

------
shingen
He mentions that his investment in Twitter is a lot riskier than Facebook,
because they haven't found a way to monetize. I'd say that the biggest risk to
Twitter's business isn't monetization, but replacement (dying like MySpace).
Both risks seem slim right now.

Twitter has stated their business model is advertising. If I'm recalling
correctly, the sourced estimates are that they're at a $200+ million run rate
on sales. If they get to $500 million in the next few years, that's a great
base, even if it's not on Facebook's level.

------
drhowarddrfine
I sometimes got to sit next to Jim Clark during lunch when I worked at Silicon
Graphics. He's just walk into the cafeteria and sit anywhere and sometimes it
was with us systems engineers. Interesting to listen to the chit-chat.

~~~
sayemm
Just curious... how was he like in person? Anything unusual about him? I've
read both of the books on him and they're two of my most favorites startup
reads.

